# debitel-Kunden sollten genau hinschauen



## Telekomunikacja (26 September 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Die *Verbraucherzentrale rät debitel-Kunden zur kritischen Prüfung. Automatische Tarifänderung als Angebot getarnt*:


> Was zunächst nur wie eine Werbung für ein neues Angebot aussieht, entpuppt sich bei genauer Prüfung als Mitteilung, dass der aktuelle Tarif automatisch auf einen Monatspaketpreis von 15 Euro umgestellt wird, wenn nicht innerhalb einer Frist von vier Wochen ein Widerspruch erfolgt.


debitel machte bereits mit einer *ähnlichen Aktion* (ebenfalls "automatische" Vertragserweiterung) Schlagzeilen.

In puncto Kundenfreundlichkeit scheint man *T-Online* in nichts nachstehen zu wollen (s. auch: * finanznachrichten.de: "Tarifänderung: Debitel kopiert T-Online-Trick"*).


----------



## Telekomunikacja (25 Oktober 2005)

*debitel*

teltarif-Leser werden es schon mitbekommen haben...
Für alle anderen: *"debitel: Erneut ungefragte Tarifumstellung nach Infoschreiben"*.


----------

